# Help how to prevent doors freezing



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Any tips to stop doors freezing shut, could not get into van on drive am just glad we were'nt sleeping inside and could not get out. Have never experienced such cold away in the van berfore. Any advice appreciated


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Wax / silicone polish around the door helps; repels the moisture.

No promises though.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Candle wax on door seals.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

The chances are that if you were away in the van, you would have some heating on, and some of that heat would permeat through the bodywork and stop the doors from freezing up.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

When trying to open the doors on our Rav4 after a morning frost the drivers door would not unlock let alone open.had to climb over seats. after 10mins driving the door unlocked and opened, :lol: :lol: was stopped when I checked it. :wink: :wink: the other doors did unlock and open, otherwise would not have clambered over the seats.

cabby


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

As part of the pre winter service I usually put that little red tube onto the WD40 and squirt a good dose inside each lock. It repels the water and your locks do not freeze


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I found this info on Wikihow.
WD-40 should never be used in a lock, it dries to a hard crust and can only be loosened by applying more WD-40.
It is suggested there that graphite powder should be used
I rub a silicone impregnated cloth on the door seals.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Sorry no good on the help side of things, but thought you might like to know that according to the papers it going to get a whole lot colder.

Wobby


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

It also said that graphite powder can go solid inside the lock and don't forget to wear a mask with that powder. WD40 also repels superglue for the idiots who glue locks just for fun.


----------

